# 2005/2006 Demo Days List



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2005)

*PLEASE NOTE:
All links in this thread that point to other threads/features on AZ will be broken due to the upgrade to vBulliten from phpBB.  I probably won't fix any of them since most of the dates of gone by anyway.  Sorry for any inconvenience.*

Since its often hard to keep track of when and where ski/snowboard demo days are happening we thought it would be a good idea to create a list so that it would be easy to see all upcoming demo days in one spot.  Please post any demo days that you hear of below and I'll add them this post.

Click on the Date to go to the discussion in the *Trips & Events Forum*, ie: *Dec 27*


*November 2005*
*Nov 19* at  *Killington* - EMS Telemark Demo Day: http://www.msprotege.com/members/cbcbd/demo.jpg
*Nov 26-27* at  *Sunday River* - Demo Days: http://www.sundayriver.com/eventscalendar.html
*Nov 26-27* at  *Bretton Woods* - Skier/Snowboarder Homecoming: http://www.brettonwoods.com/event_forms/BW_Homecoming_05.pdf

*December 2005*
*Dec 3-4* at *Killington* - Demo days: http://www.killington.com/events.html?month=12#list
*Dec 3* at  *Killington* - EMS Telemark Demo Day: http://www.msprotege.com/members/cbcbd/demo.jpg
*Dec 9* at *Hunter* - Burton Demo Day: http://www.huntermtn.com/calendar.html
*Dec 10-11* at *Jay Peak* - Vermont Telemark Festival: http://www.netelemark.com/Jay_Peak.htm
*Dec 10-11* at *Sugarloaf* - Demo Days: http://www.sugarloaf.com/events.html
*Dec 10-11* at *Stowe* - Bring yourself up to date with Stowefest Demo Days: http://stowe.com/news/event_calendar.php
*Dec 10-11* at *Killington* - The Salomon Oasis Project is a refreshing event that's the ultimate demo experience: http://www.killington.com/events.html?month=12#list
*Dec 10-11* at *Hunter* - Consumer Demo Weekend, "test drive" the newest gear from the major manufacturers in the ski industry: http://www.huntermtn.com/event_consumer_demo.html
*Dec 11* at *Killington* - Mountain Travelers Hike and Ski Shop helps to coordinate some of the top telemark manufacturers for a demo day: http://www.killington.com/events.html?month=12#list
*Dec 16* at *Cannon* - Insider's Demo Day, try out the latest cutting edge equipment without the weekend crowds: http://www.cannonmt.com/events.php?dtsearch=2005-12-&date=2005-12-16
*Dec 17* at *Mount Snow* - Try out the latest and greatest ski and snowboard equipment: http://www.mountsnow.com/calendar.html
*Dec 17* at *Loon* - Test all the latest ski and snowboard equipment all day: http://www.loonmtn.com/info/events/calendarevent.demoday.item.asp
*Dec 17* at *Sugarbush* - Demo day at Mount Ellen: http://www.sugarbush.com/moreeventscal.aspx
*Dec 17-18* at *Okemo* - Oasis Project by Salomon: http://www.okemo.com/okemowinter/ourmountain/events/events.asp?action=view&date=12/17/2005#events
*Dec 18* at *Watervile Valley* - Test all the latest ski and snowboard equipment. FREE with the purchase of a lift ticket.: http://www.waterville.com/info/events/calendarevent.12182004-4.item.asp
*Dec 18* at *Okemo* - Burton Demo Day: http://www.okemo.com/okemowinter/ourmountain/events/events.asp?action=view&date=12/18/2005#events
*Dec 27* at *Butternut* - DEMO SKIS Atomic, Head, Rossignol, Salomon & Volkl: http://skibutternut.com/events/events.html
*Dec 28* at *Butternut* - DEMO SNOWBOARDS Burton and others possibly Ride, Rome & Rossignol: http://skibutternut.com/events/events.html
*Dec 29* at *Mohawk* - Demo Day with Rossignol: http://mohawkmtn.com/calendar.php
*Dec 30-31* at *Wildcat* - Demo Day with Nevado Mountain Adventures: http://skiwildcat.com/events.html#dec

*January 2006*
*Jan 7* at *Bretton Woods* - Tele Daze: http://www.netelemark.com/tele-daze.htm
*Jan 7* at *Bretton Woods* - Ski/Snowboard Demo Day: http://www.brettonwoods.com/brettonwoods/calendar.cfm
*Jan 7* at *Gore Mountain* - Check out a great demo from Goldstock's!: http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/events/moreinfo.cfm?id=136
*Jan 13* at *Gore Mountain* - Ski Market Demo Day: http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/events/moreinfo.cfm?id=134
*Jan 14* at *Sugarbush* - Burton Demo Tour: http://www.sugarbush.com/moreeventscal.aspx
*Jan 14* at *Gore Mountain* - Sports Page Blowout Demo Day!: http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/events/moreinfo.cfm?id=96
*Jan 17* at *Whiteface* - Demo day: 
*Jan 21-22* at *Cannon* - New England Telemark Festival: http://www.netelemark.com/page1.htm
*Jan 27* at *Gore Mountain* - Inside Edge Demo Day: http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/events/moreinfo.cfm?id=135

*February 2006*
*Feb 4* at *Stowe* - Tele Daze: http://www.netelemark.com/tele-daze.htm
*Feb 4* at *Wildcat* - New England Telemark & EMS Demo Day: http://skiwildcat.com/events.html#feb
*Feb 11* at *Cannon* - Tele Daze: http://www.netelemark.com/tele-daze.htm
*Feb 12* at *Gore Mountain* - Telemark Day: http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/events/moreinfo.cfm?id=114
*Feb 18* at *Wildcat* - Demo Day with Nevado Mountain Adventures: http://skiwildcat.com/events.html#feb
*Feb 25-26* at *Sunday River* - Maine Telemark Festival: http://www.netelemark.com/mainefest03.htm
*Feb 25-26* at *Wildcat* - Demo Day with Nevado Mountain Adventures: http://skiwildcat.com/events.html#feb

*March 2006*
*Mar 4* at *Shawnee Peak* - Tele Daze: http://www.netelemark.com/tele-daze.htm
*Mar 4-5* at *Wildcat* - Demo Day with Nevado Mountain Adventures: http://skiwildcat.com/events.html#mar
*Mar 10-12* at *Waterville Valley* - 3 full days to test out Burton Gear: http://www.waterville.com/info/events/calendarevent.burtondemo.item.asp
*Mar 11* at *Okemo* - Spring Demo Day sponsored by Mary Davis Realtor & Associates: http://okemo.com/okemowinter/...&id=59#events
*Mar 25* at *Bretton Woods* - Reggae/Telemark Party: http://www.netelemark.com/reggae_fest.htm
*Mar 25-26* at *Wildcat* - Demo Day with Nevado Mountain Adventures: http://skiwildcat.com/events.html#mar


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 19, 2005)

AWESOME!  Great Idea.  :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2005)

Now all we need is for some mountains to announce their demo days! :roll:


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 19, 2005)

Sunday river always has demo days on the saturday and sunday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Sunday river always has demo days on the saturday and sunday after Thanksgiving.



Thanks, I added it.  I left some question marks until there is official word...


----------



## awf170 (Aug 21, 2005)

wildcat dec 30-31, feb 18, 25-26, mar 4-5, 25-26
feb 4 tele demos
http://skiwildcat.com/events.html#dec


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks Austin!


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 22, 2005)

Tele fests and demos:
• The Vermont Telemark Festival -December 10/11, Jay Peak, Vt 
• The New England Telemark Festival- January 21/22, Cannon Mt, NH
• The Maine Telemark Festival and The Eastern Mogul/Slopestyle 
Telemark Championship- February 25/26, Sunday River, Me (See me in freeheeling in the bumps and slopestyle)
• Reggae/Telemark Party, March 25, Bretton Woods, NH 



Tele Day, February 5th, Saddleback Mountain, ME 

Tele fest, February 12, Hickory Ski Area, Warrensburg, NY 

Tele Fest, February 13, Gore Mountain, North Creek, NY 

Kare's Telemark Fest and race, February 27, Bromley, VT 

NATO Tele Fest. March 12,13, Mad River Glen, VT 

Tele Fest, March 19, The Balsams, NH 


as seen here is New England telemarks website:http://www.netelemark.com/front.htm


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2005)

Are there demos available at the tele fests?


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2005)

How about tele lessons at these events?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Tele fests and demos:
> • The Vermont Telemark Festival -December 10/11, Jay Peak, Vt
> • The New England Telemark Festival- January 21/22, Cannon Mt, NH
> • The Maine Telemark Festival and The Eastern Mogul/Slopestyle
> ...



These appear to be last seasons events, let us know when this year's are posted and we'll add them.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 23, 2005)

oops. sorry about the dates. i thought they were updated. 

Yes there are lessons and demos at the telefests.  The price of the festivals is usually the same at the day ticket, plus you get the demos, two lessons (if you want them), can compete in the competition if you want, enter the costume contest, and the beloved BEER ticket.

If you have a pass to a mountain that the festival is at, i believe the cost is $20 (well atleast that what it was last year at SR)


----------



## bigbog (Aug 24, 2005)

*Demo Daze....*

excellent thread everyone...... 8)


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2005)

I wanted to bump this to remind everyone to keep your ears open for demo days.  Let us know when you hear of one!


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 11, 2005)

Here are NE Telemark Demo days:

· November 11, Telemark film Festival and Contest- Bowdoin College,
Brunswick, Me

· December 10/11, The Vermont Telemark Festival - Jay Peak, Vt

· January 8, Tele Daze- Bretton Woods, NH

· January 21/22, The New England Telemark Festival- Cannon Mt, NH

· January 28/29, Backcountry clinic- Wildcat/Mt. Washington, NH

· February 4, Tele Daze- Stowe ,VT

· February 18/19, Women's Backcountry Clinic- Wildcat/Mt. Washington

· February 25/26, The Maine Telemark Festival and The Eastern
Mogul/Slopestyle Telemark Championship- Sunday River, Me

· March 4, Tele Daze, Shawnee Peak, ME

· March 18, Balsams Telemark Festival, The Balsams, NH (Not an NET
event but we will be helping out.)

· March 25, Reggae/Telemark Party, Bretton Woods, NH

We also encourage you to check our list of other telemark events going
on around the east coast. Don't forget the BIG NATO fest on March 11/12

www.netelemark.com


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Here are NE Telemark Demo days:
> 
> www.netelemark.com



Thanks, I'm working on adding these...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2005)

I think I got everything added, anyone else find any?


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Demo Days*

Because I'm interested in demoing the Atomic Metron B5 and M:11, I e-mailed Atomic to inquire about demo days in New England.

The response I got was that demo days for Atomic have not been firmed up yet but that I should check back in early October.

As soon as I hear something, I'll post it.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Demo Days*



			
				madskier6 said:
			
		

> Because I'm interested in demoing the Atomic Metron B5 and M:11, I e-mailed Atomic to inquire about demo days in New England.
> 
> The response I got was that demo days for Atomic have not been firmed up yet but that I should check back in early October.
> 
> As soon as I hear something, I'll post it.



Thanks!  I appreciate that!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2005)

Just wanted to bump this to remind everyone to keep their eyes out for upcoming demo days.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 10, 2005)

Demo Day at Whiteface is Jan. 17th.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Demo Day at Whiteface is Jan. 17th.



Thanks I added it to the original post, if you have any more info or a link let me know and I'll put that in too.


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Demo Days at KMart*

While in VT this past weekend, I picked up a free 2005-2006 Killington Rutland 4-Season Guuide & Menu Venue from Resort Guides (www.resortguidesvt.com).  It says Demo Days at KMart will be Dec. 3 & 4 (Sat & Sun).  Sounds like a good early season weekend to get out & try some of the new gear.   :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Demo Days at KMart*



			
				madskier6 said:
			
		

> While in VT this past weekend, I picked up a free 2005-2006 Killington Rutland 4-Season Guuide & Menu Venue from Resort Guides (www.resortguidesvt.com).  It says Demo Days at KMart will be Dec. 3 & 4 (Sat & Sun).  Sounds like a good early season weekend to get out & try some of the new gear.   :lol:


Thanks!


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 10, 2005)

There is a flyer at EMS about a telemark demo and clinics (I believe) at Killington on Nov 19th. I don't remember the details exactly, but you can buy discounted tickets for it through EMS for around $29 I think.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> There is a flyer at EMS about a telemark demo and clinics (I believe) at Killington on Nov 19th. I don't remember the details exactly, but you can buy discounted tickets for it through EMS for around $29 I think.



Interesting, I can find no mention of this event on Killington's or EMS's websites.  Does anyone have a copy of the flyer for the details?

Thanks cbcbd!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2005)

I added the above Killington event, though I'd still like some more details and a confirmation that its happening, and couple of days at Waterville Valley.


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 10, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Interesting, I can find no mention of this event on Killington's or EMS's websites.  Does anyone have a copy of the flyer for the details?
> 
> Thanks cbcbd!


Yeah, I'm sorry the info was so vague, I just wanted to get it out there 
I also looked for that info on the sites and found nothing. I'll pick up a flyer tonight and have some info.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> I'll pick up a flyer tonight and have some info.



Thanks that would be appreciated!


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 11, 2005)

Here it is:
http://www.msprotege.com/members/cbcbd/demo.jpg

enjoy  8)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> Here it is:
> http://www.msprotege.com/members/cbcbd/demo.jpg
> 
> enjoy  8)



Thanks alot, I added the above link to the list. :beer:

I also added a few other events today for anyone whos keeping track...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2005)

I added two Sugarbush events to the list...


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 21, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> cbcbd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An update on this event. Due to the lack of snow it was postponed to Dec 3rd.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks cbcbd, I was wondering if they were able to have it.  I updated the list with the new date.


----------



## roark (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Demo Days at KMart*



			
				madskier6 said:
			
		

> While in VT this past weekend, I picked up a free 2005-2006 Killington Rutland 4-Season Guuide & Menu Venue from Resort Guides (www.resortguidesvt.com).  It says Demo Days at KMart will be Dec. 3 & 4 (Sat & Sun).  Sounds like a good early season weekend to get out & try some of the new gear.   :lol:



Hmmm... I see no mention of this on the K website, but it does list this:

Salomon Oasis 
12/10/2005 - 12/11/2005 
The Salomon Oasis Project is a refreshing event that’s the ultimate demo experience. From high-tech to high style, it’s a festival for the senses. Salomon has partnered with a group of cutting-edge companies to bring you an event that is a celebration of the snowriding lifestyle. 

The Salomon Oasis Project is an entire weekend packed with give-aways, demos and many entertainment options. Best of all it is free to anyone with a lift ticket for the day or valid season pass.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Demo Days at KMart*



			
				roark said:
			
		

> madskier6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, the 3rd-4th demo is on their site, its now part of the K05 Summit.  I'll add the Salomon Oasis to the list, as well as a Tele Demo day on the 11th I see.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2005)

For anyone thats keeping track I added two events for Okemo on the weekend of Dec 17-18th and I added more info on the Cannon demo on Dec 16th.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 7, 2005)

*Deom Days at Hunter this Weekend*

http://www.huntermtn.com/event_consumer_demo.html

Saturdays a bust...new dishwasher being delivered...cha ching....

But Sunday is looking promising....and man are they blowing a lot of snow....'


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Brettski, I'm not sure how I missed that one...


----------



## Catul (Feb 16, 2006)

FWIW, Head has a demo day at Ski Sundown this Saturday 2/18


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2006)

Catul said:
			
		

> FWIW, Head has a demo day at Ski Sundown this Saturday 2/18



Thanks, did you get a chance to go demo any skis?


----------



## Catul (Feb 21, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Thanks, did you get a chance to go demo any skis?



Yeah, I stopped by the tent and figured why not try some (even though I've got my Volkl S5 on order and definitely don't need any new skis right now).  I really wanted to demo the Head SuperShape, but he only had one pair of 160cm and a couple of others were taking those out.  I tried the 1400i and 1200i, both in 170cm, and they were decent skis but nothing exciting.  By comparison to the Volkl 5 Stars I demoed last month, the Head's didn't have quite the edge hold and liveleness/energy that I loved about the 5 Star.  Then again, I only took one run on each ski, maybe I didn't give them enough of a shake, but I almost preferred to get back on my "lowly" 4 Star


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, thats all I have for demo days.

Thanks everyone for letting me know about all the demo days for the list.

I hope that some of you found this list useful.  I'm sure that we'll put together another one next year.


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you for putting the list together this season, Brian. I'm sure folks found it useful. Bummer that the vBulletin conversion whammied all the hard work you put into it, but that won't be an issue next year.

:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Thank you for putting the list together this season, Brian. I'm sure folks found it useful. Bummer that the vBulletin conversion whammied all the hard work you put into it, but that won't be an issue next year.
> 
> :beer:


Luckily it didn't whammy all the hard work, the important stuff like the dates are still there.  Hopefully we can make it even better next year. :beer:


----------

